# It's been a long long time......



## bootie3367 (22 Mar 2008)

Since I last rode and I feel ashamed!!
Anyway, nuff of that, I need some help. I'm actually about 2000 miles away from my pile of bits that was once a proud Claud Butler hard tail!
I am about to start buying parts, mainly from ebay, only problem is I can't remember sizes. For a start I need a new bottom bracket but cant remember the width I need, I need a new headset and I can't remember the dimensions of an avenger size! I also want to change the forks for a suspension setup but have no idea what I would need. I was once an avid trekker of mountains and such like but I got old and into cars. Now I have moved and have see men older than me climbing 3000 ft in 9km, then zooming back down, what fun! 
So if there is anyone out there that can help with those sizes, I can then get on with the buying. I could, of course, go to the local shop and get these items, only problem is, I don't know where it is, plus I dont (yet) speak the language (spanish) well enough to make myself understood


----------



## videoman (22 Mar 2008)

Hi Bootie
I also see men older than myself cycling in the mountains where I live in Tenerife but when I try it I realise they have been doing it all of their lives.
Whereabouts in Spain are you?


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2008)

How old's the bike. When I looked into putting suspension on my 10 year old Marin, it wasn't really possible. It could be done but it would've have been expensive and would have changed the handling detrimentally.


----------



## bootie3367 (23 Mar 2008)

videoman said:


> Hi Bootie
> I also see men older than myself cycling in the mountains where I live in Tenerife but when I try it I realise they have been doing it all of their lives.
> Whereabouts in Spain are you?



Enix pueblo, on the edge of the Alpujarras, just to the North of Almeria.
Basically at the foot hills of the Sierra Nevada. Nice biking country!


----------



## bootie3367 (23 Mar 2008)

Crackle said:


> How old's the bike. When I looked into putting suspension on my 10 year old Marin, it wasn't really possible. It could be done but it would've have been expensive and would have changed the handling detrimentally.



Mmm, I never thought of that, but I do know that the Claud Butler did have the option of the then new fangled suspension at the front, only problem is I would need threaded steerer I think, Never did get into the aheadset style so I would need to do some research first I think.
I reckon my best bet is to get mine set up on my turbo trainer and use that to build up stamina, then splash out on a new bike here in Spain (oh the expense!) But I need to get a bike for the good lady as well (thinks, can I afford both?) I may well have to in the interest of harmony and lurve


----------



## Jockey (15 May 2008)

Similiar to you Bootie I recently got back in to my biking after a "few" years off and boy things have moved on.... In my humble opinion I would suggest starting afresh. Chances are the gear shifters won't match the new rear block, the front chain drive will need replacing, the front bars will be over-sized for the headstem etc etc.. Do what I did, save up for a bit and treat yourself to a new set of wheels, and enjoy the biking again...


----------

